# Industry News: Here are the first press images of the Nikon Z6 & Z7 full frame mirrorless cameras



## ahsanford (Aug 21, 2018)

> The first press images of the Nikon Z6 and Z7 full frame mirrorless cameras have leaked over at Nokishita.
> Also leaked are the first three lenses for the new mirrorless system.
> 
> Nikkor 24-70mm f/4 S
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 21, 2018)

This is going to rock some worlds, and in all likelihood Canon's answer will do the same but aside from silent operation I need some convincing. Thank you for posting these either way; the debate will no doubt be interesting.

Jim


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 21, 2018)

One thing I might throw at the wall is the location of what is probably the lens release button; I wonder how many times lenses on these will become unlocked unintentionally.

Jim


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 21, 2018)

Lenses:

24-70 f/4
50 1.8 
35 1.8

- A


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 21, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Lenses:
> 
> 24-70 f/4
> 50 1.8
> ...


Good thing it isn’t a 50 F1.4 IS or you might jump ship


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 21, 2018)

Can't see any clear differences between the two body designs. Presume it's the two different sensors, but the form factor and controls look almost identical.

Tilt screen but not sure if it flips/swivels.

Chunky grip but a very compact left to right fit of features. RH finger space may be very tight.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 21, 2018)

Potentially big deal: Lenses don't say VR. *They say 'S'.*

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-HgW5HCWs...GS1B9mw8vfcxMI0IhmNACLcBGAs/s1600/nikon_8.jpg

I don't follow Nikon lenses that closely. What does S mean? Stepping motor lenses for Nikon are 'P' I thought.

Is this possibly a tell that these lenses are VR free and that IBIS is part of the new platform? Would be a huge tell.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 21, 2018)

Adaptor just looks like a passthrough, as EF might do. I don't see any glass in there for those hanging on to speedbooster / sneaky pellicle mirror adaptor ideas.




- A


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 21, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Adaptor just looks like a passthrough, as EF might do. I don't see any glass in there for those hanging on to speedbooster / sneaky pellicle mirror adaptor ideas.
> - A



This is kind of what I expect from Canon...... a removable extension that allows the use of EF lenses.... but I hope they keep to the XD sized body and use the EF lenses directly


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 21, 2018)

Wait, I thought the lenses were Z mount -- that's clearly what the adaptor suggests.

So what the hell is 'S'? It's on the badging, too. Like it's some family designation a la Canon L, Sigma Art, Contemporary, etc.

Is this some new 'mid level' line of lenses? Knowing Nikon, is there a gold one with a different letter coming? 

Also, WTH with the focus and zoom rings being so comically different in size?

Oh snap: no aperture rings anymore. Can't believe I missed that. Nikon partying like it's 1987 EF up in here. 

- A


----------



## Aglet (Aug 22, 2018)

The control layout looks very nicely done. Hopefully good haptics.
There should be enough room for my squirrel-paws on the grip with the 2 function buttons right where I like them.
Still looks like CCW bayonet so not any more likely to accidentally unlock this system than F-mount.
Adapter doesn't need any optics in it... CDAF and PDAF can still do the job via the new system, hopefully will still be quick. Looks like enough volume in the lower portion to contain aperture lever and AF drive motors + tripod mount.

It's an attractive looking design, I like it better than Sony's..

Now if the specs and feature list are similarly sexy....

Uh-oh... I feel a potential GAS-attack coming on...
Good thing I got my replacement visa in the mail today.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 22, 2018)

It should be noted that they are not opening with super small lenses. That 24-70 (according to the nikon side of the obsessives) pegged that lens as being about as long as our 24-70 f/4, and the 35 / 50 1.8 primes look Tamron sized (which is to say, not small but not huge).

But they also aren't opening with pricey high-end lenses. Interesting.

- A


----------



## Josh Leavitt (Aug 22, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> It should be noted that they are not opening with super small lenses. That 24-70 (according to the nikon side of the obsessives) pegged that lens as being about as long as our 24-70 f/4, and the 35 / 50 1.8 primes look Tamron sized (which is to say, not small but not huge).
> 
> But they also aren't opening with pricey high-end lenses. Interesting.
> 
> - A



Probably a good idea. As long as the optics are well corrected, light weight lenses are a good way to kick off a mirrorless system. I imagine Nikon might try to make a kit option for the 24-70 f/4. And I hope the smart adapter is capable of allowing the existing G AF-S lenses to function almost as if they were native. 

The "S" designation on the lens is interesting. I'm not sure if that means _standard _for something like an STM Canon equivalent, or maybe something else? I doubt this, but since the lettering is colored silver, maybe they plan on using metallic colors for ranking tiers of their glass: S-_silver_, G-_gold_, P-_platinum, etc_. Probably not, but I guess we'll find out in a few more hours.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 22, 2018)

Josh Leavitt said:


> The "S" designation on the lens is interesting. I'm not sure if that means _standard _for something like an STM Canon equivalent, or maybe something else? I doubt this, but since the lettering is colored silver, maybe they plan on using metallic colors for ranking tiers of their glass: S-_silver_, G-_gold_, P-_platinum, etc_. Probably not, but I guess we'll find out in a few more hours.



S is indeed the mystery. Theories / comments:

1) Could be focusing related, but stepping motor lenses are branded 'P' and not 'S'.

2) The S is silver colored, and we know Nikon loves gold... so perhaps this is indeed the silver level of good lens and a fancier / bigger / faster line will get different branding.

3) What's not on any of these lenses? VR. Could that be a tell on IBIS? We wouldn't _expect_ lens IS on wide and standard prime, but I absolutely think we should expect it on a 24-70 f/4 kit zoom. It not being there tips the scales a bit from 'IBIS possible' towards 'IBIS probable'.

- A


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 22, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Can't see any clear differences between the two body designs. Presume it's the two different sensors, but the form factor and controls look almost identical.
> 
> Tilt screen but not sure if it flips/swivels.
> 
> ...


Same bodies so as to keep cost of manufacturing down and help bring down the cost.



ahsanford said:


> Adaptor just looks like a passthrough, as EF might do. I don't see any glass in there for those hanging on to speedbooster / sneaky pellicle mirror adaptor ideas.
> 
> View attachment 179805
> 
> ...


I feel like screw drive is missing so full functionality with AF-S lenses only.


----------



## goldenhusky (Aug 22, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> S is indeed the mystery. Theories / comments:
> 
> 1) Could be focusing related, but stepping motor lenses are branded 'P' and not 'S'.
> 
> ...



I guess S is most likely for a line of lenses like Sigma C. IBIS was rumored so most likely these bodies have IBIS and as you have observed there sounds like no VR on the lenses. Something inside me tells these are focus by wire lenses like Sony lenses. I was hoping Nikon will change that. If Nikon goes FBW then I guess most likely Canon will follow suite if Canon ever decided to release a mirroless camera  and lenses specifically designed for mirrorless cameras


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 22, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> This is kind of what I expect from Canon...... a removable extension that allows the use of EF lenses.... but I hope they keep to the XD sized body and use the EF lenses directly



I don't see a motor drive or aperture lever in the adapter, I think that one is still needed for the tons of "D" lenses with motor drives. If Nikon abandons them, I think that they will lose some customers. Perhaps a adapter is coming for the older lenses later.


----------



## goldenhusky (Aug 22, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I don't see a motor drive or aperture lever in the adapter, I think that one is still needed for the tons of "D" lenses with motor drives. If Nikon abandons them, I think that they will lose some customers. Perhaps a adapter is coming for the older lenses later.



Unless you saw a picture that shows the F mount side of the adapter I guess there is no way to say for sure at this point. But my guess is that most likely there is no motor drives in the adapter but that is just a wild guess


----------



## goldenhusky (Aug 22, 2018)

From a ergonomics perspective I guess that the functions buttons will be in the way and can get hit accidentally.


----------



## goldenhusky (Aug 22, 2018)

Not sure why Canon and Nikon are going behind BMWs model numbers Canon with M and Nikon with Z


----------



## bod (Aug 22, 2018)

Whilst it is hard to judge how well the grip and ergonomics will work without the body in hand the scale of the grip looks good to me. I hired the M5 recently to try out the EVF and was pleased with the operation of both the EVF and the camera but found not surprisingly that the grip was on the small side (for my hands) when holding the camera for long periods (3-4 hours) with medium telephoto EF lenses attached such as the 180L or 70-200 f4 whilst hiking in the mountains. I am hoping that Canon will produce some mirrorless bodies with larger grips therefore. Whilst I don't intend to jump ship to Nikon this looks like a good first offering by them of FF mirrorless and lenses.


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 22, 2018)

We're a bunch of nerd geeks. lol


----------



## okaro (Aug 22, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Adaptor just looks like a passthrough, as EF might do. I don't see any glass in there for those hanging on to speedbooster / sneaky pellicle mirror adaptor ideas.
> 
> - A



Well you couldn't have a speedbooster with full frame anyway and it would ruin the focal lengths.


----------



## Uneternal (Aug 22, 2018)

This camera looks like the wet dream of everyone who's waiting for a Canon mirrorless.
I bet if Canon ever comes up with something, it will have something missing like either no fully articulating screen or no touchscreen or whatever. So they can bring something better 2 years later and so they don't cannibalize their DSLR sales.


----------



## Talys (Aug 22, 2018)

It looks like it might suffer the same height issue (for me) as Sony, where it isn't tall enough for my pinky without a grip. For better or worse, the camera looks an awful lot like a Sony: the buttons, dials, flipout LCD, even the approximate dimensions look very similar to A7/A9. Sadly for me, this is not a layout I'm overly fond of. On the bright side, at least it doesn't look like they went for a new whiz-bank flash shoe that has a zillion fragile pins.


----------



## Talys (Aug 22, 2018)

Uneternal said:


> This camera looks like the wet dream of everyone who's waiting for a Canon mirrorless.
> I bet if Canon ever comes up with something, it will have something missing like either no fully articulating screen or no touchscreen or whatever. So they can bring something better 2 years later and so they don't cannibalize their DSLR sales.



M50 already has a fully articulating screen, though, and I have to say, after using a flipout screen, I really miss the fully articulating. It is extremely useful to for me to be able to use the screen as a mirror, when it's rotated to face forward -- it's just much easier to position stuff.


----------



## Del Paso (Aug 22, 2018)

goldenhusky said:


> Not sure why Canon and Nikon are going behind BMWs model numbers Canon with M and Nikon with Z


Leica was first, not BMW (M1, M2, M3, M4, M5, M6, M7, M8, M9, M10)!!!
As to "Z", you are right...


----------



## Frodo (Aug 22, 2018)

I note the very short flange distance - see the focal plane indicator just in front of the thumb wheel. The focal plane indicator on my 6D is about 1cm from the back of the body; that on the new NIkons seems to be about 2cm.
And the (probably empty) tubes at the base of the lenses. The 35/1.8 seems quite a bit longer than my 35/2 IS.
This suggests to me that the volume (lxhxd) of the new Nikons with 35/1.8 is probably similar to my 6D with 35/2.
In other words, there is little gain in reduced size for "normal" lenses.
I wonder if Canon goes for the existing EF mount and uses wide angle lens with lens elements that go inside the camera body.


----------



## andrei1989 (Aug 22, 2018)

Frodo said:


> In other words, there is little gain in reduced size for "normal" lenses.



using existing optical formulas and adapting the body to the new flange distance makes the most sense from production and r&d costs point of view
sony did it with their first lenses: 28-70 and 50 1.8
makes sense that if canon adopt a new mount to do the same.
in the future when optical formulas will be adapted we will see smaller lenses


----------



## tomri (Aug 22, 2018)

Uneternal said:


> This camera looks like the wet dream of everyone who's waiting for a Canon mirrorless.
> I bet if Canon ever comes up with something, it will have something missing like either no fully articulating screen or no touchscreen or whatever. So they can bring something better 2 years later and so they don't cannibalize their DSLR sales.


If number of Google searches is an indication, something is cannibalizing the interest in Canon DSLRs already...
https://www.eoshd.com/2018/08/googl...-camera-peaks-mirrorless-cameras-on-the-rise/


----------



## WTD (Aug 22, 2018)

why there is no g7x m3 

I'm just ahead to buy rx100 mk5A

i dont wanna buy sony camera cuz im canon boy!


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 22, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I don't see a motor drive or aperture lever in the adapter, I think that one is still needed for the tons of "D" lenses with motor drives. If Nikon abandons them, I think that they will lose some customers. Perhaps a adapter is coming for the older lenses later.



Remember the last promo video where the guy said 'I can still use al my lenses'? He said he could use them, he didn't say he had autofocus with them


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 22, 2018)

tomri said:


> If number of Google searches is an indication, something is cannibalizing the interest in Canon DSLRs already...
> https://www.eoshd.com/2018/08/googl...-camera-peaks-mirrorless-cameras-on-the-rise/



Small point - you can't cannibalise another manufacturer's products. It seems 'cannibalise' has become a 'de rigeur' term people wanting to show a meaningful trend.


----------



## AE-1Burnham (Aug 22, 2018)

This is very exciting for the industry: looks serious, yes has flaws (i.e. Nikkor "compatibility"), but this system will put pressure on manufacturers to take this segment to its limits. ...Leica SL was once an outlier (form- and function-wise), but this Nikon product looks like it brings the SL closer to the mainstream, and hopefully (!) Canon will be placing their new system in between the SL and Nikon Z system.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 22, 2018)

No rear dial? What seems to be fewer buttons/dials in a smaller area - this one shows it to be slightly larger than the Sony and comparable to the GH5/EM1. 

http://www.nikoneye.com/nikon-z-ver...versus-canon-camera-comparison/#disqus_thread

It looks like it may have the same grip-lens issue as Sony, especially with the larger mount diameter, but if carefully crafted it maybe OK 
I think it will be interesting to hear hands-on reviews.


----------



## Josh Leavitt (Aug 22, 2018)

Frodo said:


> I note the very short flange distance - see the focal plane indicator just in front of the thumb wheel. The focal plane indicator on my 6D is about 1cm from the back of the body; that on the new NIkons seems to be about 2cm.
> And the (probably empty) tubes at the base of the lenses. The 35/1.8 seems quite a bit longer than my 35/2 IS.
> This suggests to me that the volume (lxhxd) of the new Nikons with 35/1.8 is probably similar to my 6D with 35/2.
> In other words, there is little gain in reduced size for "normal" lenses.
> I wonder if Canon goes for the existing EF mount and uses wide angle lens with lens elements that go inside the camera body.



I think the optical formula patents for several Nikon Z-mount lenses specified a 16mm flange distance, which puts it 2mm shorter than Sony's. And it would be really cool if Canon used the existing EF mount and designed their mirrorless lenses to be recessed into the body - that would actually make the lens's physical dimensions appear smaller when attached to the camera unlike Sony and Nikon. It would also provide a better balance of weight distribution and long-term use ergonomics.


----------



## Etienne (Aug 22, 2018)

I hope they nailed the AF, especially in video. I could see using this with the 50 1.8, but I'll wait on reviews. The proof is in the pudding as they say.


----------



## arbitrage (Aug 22, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> No rear dial? What seems to be fewer buttons/dials in a smaller area - this one shows it to be slightly larger than the Sony and comparable to the GH5/EM1.
> 
> http://www.nikoneye.com/nikon-z-ver...versus-canon-camera-comparison/#disqus_thread
> 
> ...



Looking at this overlay I think the fingers being tight between the grip and lens will be much improved over the Sony. With my A9 my fingers don't touch the 100-400GM lens but I have fairly skinny fingers. The main dimension that is different is the width and in this overlay you can see that it allows more room between grip and mount. I think this will make it much more comfortable than the Sony for most people. The issue for me with my A9 is the vertical length of the grip and having an unsupported pinky if no grip (having a plate on helps also but grip needed for long lens comfort). It doesn't look like the Nikon will improve much on that.

I really like what I'm seeing with this camera but unfortunately I don't have much hope that it will have an A9 EVF or AF experience and therefore will probably be a no go for me. I don't expect Canon to challenge the A9 segment either. But that is okay for now as it will allow me to save cash for the Sony 400GM......


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 22, 2018)

The EVF looks as though it could be removable. There is a protrusion on the right side that could be a release button? If removable, it opens the possibility for a better version being introduced at a later date.


----------



## zim (Aug 22, 2018)

BeenThere said:


> The EVF looks as though it could be removable. There is a protrusion on the right side that could be a release button? If removable, it opens the possibility for a better version being introduced at a later date.



I think that's just the dioptre adjustment.
The little button on the other side intrigues me though. I don't know Nikon cameras, anyone know what that symbol is? (it's not the focal plain marker)


----------



## photonius (Aug 22, 2018)

My hunch for "S" is short back focus, i.e. all mirrorless lenses will have that. (since they don't seem to have any other distinguish feature from normal mount Nikon lenses).


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 22, 2018)

zim said:


> I think that's just the dioptre adjustment.
> The little button on the other side intrigues me though. I don't know Nikon cameras, anyone know what that symbol is? (it's not the focal plain marker)


Could be a button to change the EVF display to another mode (e.g. from a display with exposure info on the bottom to a ff display?).


----------



## zim (Aug 22, 2018)

BeenThere said:


> Could be a button to change the EVF display to another mode (e.g. from a display with exposure info on the bottom to a ff display?).



Good point, it is rather a large control just for dioptre, interesting.


----------



## nchoh (Aug 22, 2018)

Del Paso said:


> Leica was first, not BMW (M1, M2, M3, M4, M5, M6, M7, M8, M9, M10)!!!
> As to "Z", you are right...



Nissan 360Z came out in 1969. BMW's Z car came out 20 years later.


----------



## stevelee (Aug 22, 2018)

Looks tilty, but not flippy.

'S' is one letter beyond 'R'.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 22, 2018)

And it has 5-axis IBIS woth a 24MP and 45MP versions

http://www.nikoneye.com/the-nikon-z6-and-z7-specs/#disqus_thread


----------



## cayenne (Aug 22, 2018)

Etienne said:


> I hope they nailed the AF, especially in video. I could see using this with the 50 1.8, but I'll wait on reviews. The proof is in the pudding as they say.



As long as you can still do manual focus on video too, ok....


----------



## tmroper (Aug 22, 2018)

Looks pretty good to me. I like the button layout, and the wheel in front. I plan to rent it and try it out. I've already tried the Sonys, and don't really like the way they handle, so on to mirrorless candidate #2. If I like it enough, I won't wait for Canon's entry (although I hope they hurry so I can).


----------



## tomri (Aug 22, 2018)

The 24-70 looks like it has an adapter bolted on; it will be interesting to see if there are any glass elements in the last 2cm before the mount.
Also: did you notice the 24-70 has an "off" position, so needs to be rotated out of that position before use, and extends quite a bit already at 24mm. Not ideal for operation, unless you leave it extended all the time...
Perhaps the barrel part that looks like an adapter is only "filled with glass" when you rotate the lens to the "off" position (dot)?


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 22, 2018)

Nokishita has updated the original link with specs, just for the Z7 so far. Highly likely correct at this stage.

Black = verbatim from that site, *blue* = my commentary

*Nikon Z7 (45 x 9 = effectively, a mirrorless D850)*

45.7 MP back-illuminated CMOS
EXPEED 6 *(Believe the D850 was EXPEED 5)*
The hybrid AF system covers about 90% of the imaging area *(Good on Nikon, no need to say 4 gajillion AF points with mirrorless)*
Continuous: 9 frames / sec *(With or without the grip? )*
3.2" touchscreen
Recording medium: XQD card * (umm... only one?! Not sure this is saying that, but keep an eye on this)*
Size: 134 x 100.5 x 67.5 mm
Weight: 675 g *(~ 70% the weight of a D850 body)*
British pricing: body:£3399, lens kit:£3499, 24-70mm kit:£3999, 24-70mm + FTZ:£4099 *(In line with UK D850 prices, I believe)*
No comment on video, IBIS, max shutter speed, presence of an e-shutter, etc. so there's plenty of meat still on the bone to be revealed.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 22, 2018)

This is from NR, not Nokishita, and they fill in a few more blanks here. Note that NR is not Nokishita, so take this with a grain of salt:




- A


----------



## melgross (Aug 22, 2018)

Josh Leavitt said:


> I think the optical formula patents for several Nikon Z-mount lenses specified a 16mm flange distance, which puts it 2mm shorter than Sony's. And it would be really cool if Canon used the existing EF mount and designed their mirrorless lenses to be recessed into the body - that would actually make the lens's physical dimensions appear smaller when attached to the camera unlike Sony and Nikon. It would also provide a better balance of weight distribution and long-term use ergonomics.



I agree. I really would like to see the same mount. I don’t care if the camera depth is 2mm or 6 mm longer. It really makes no practical difference. I’ve also been hoping they would have extended into-the-body lenses. It’s not difficult, or new. My leica’s had that for decades.


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Aug 22, 2018)

okaro said:


> Well you couldn't have a speedbooster with full frame anyway and it would ruin the focal lengths.



Medium format speedbooster to Sony full frame mirrorless is definitely a thing...


----------



## sdz (Aug 22, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Nokishita has updated the original link with specs, just for the Z7 so far. Highly likely correct at this stage.
> 
> Black = verbatim from that site, *blue* = my commentary
> 
> ...



$5300 for the Z7 and 24-70 lens at the current exchange rate.


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 22, 2018)

I really like the IBIS feature for MF lenses. Hope Canon does the same.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 22, 2018)

If true, Nikon Z6 = 24 MP x 12 fps, which means between the Z6 and A7 III, 24 x (at least 10) will now be the *entry* level specs / price point for FF mirrorless going forward. That is ridiculous.

It's possible those Z6 specs are wrong. With the D6XX / D7XX / D8XX SLR portfolio, Nikon has shown a preference for a good/better/best setup. If that is their mirrorless plan as well, something like 24 x 8 would make more sense for the Z6.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 22, 2018)

BeenThere said:


> I really like the IBIS feature for MF lenses. Home Canon does the same.



We don't know it has IBIS yet. I'll believe that when Nikon or possibly Nokishita confirms it.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 22, 2018)

sdz said:


> $5300 for the Z7 and 24-70 lens at the current exchange rate.



Just checked Nikon's UK site -- that's similar pricing to the D850 today.

USD price will be more in line with the D850's $3300 (body only) price I would guess.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 22, 2018)

If curious:






Note that the mirrorless is 24-70 f/4 while the SLR is 24-120, so (as expected) Nikon hasn't found a way for lenses to magically get smaller. I must admit I'm a bit curious how they got that mirrorless lens barrel diameter so much smaller without punishing the IQ somehow.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 22, 2018)

I would appear that the greatest reduction in size isn't depth front to back or width (left to right) -- it's _height_ (bottom to top). D850 vs. Z7 below:






- A


----------



## jolyonralph (Aug 22, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Also, WTH with the focus and zoom rings being so comically different in size?




Makes a lot of sense to me. How often do you manually focus vs zoom the lens?



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I don't see a motor drive or aperture lever in the adapter, I think that one is still needed for the tons of "D" lenses with motor drives. If Nikon abandons them, I think that they will lose some customers. Perhaps a adapter is coming for the older lenses later.



https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?attachments/nikon_17-jpg.179805/

The bulges at the bottom and on the lower side indicate to me that the adaptor contains a drive motor for D lenses.


----------



## magarity (Aug 22, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Also, WTH with the focus and zoom rings being so comically different in size?


They look almost identical in proportion as Canon's 10-18 EF-S's focus and zoom rings.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 22, 2018)

magarity said:


> They look almost identical in proportion as Canon's 10-18 EF-S's focus and zoom rings.



That's not necessarily a compliment. It looks more like my EF 40mm pancake focus ring than my EF 28 f/2.8 IS focus ring.

What happens if you are out in the cold wearing gloves and need to manually focus, say on a tripod? that might be a bit annoying.

- A


----------



## transpo1 (Aug 22, 2018)

Looks like a slick design to me with a chunky, ergonomic grip- can't wait to see what Canon answers with.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 22, 2018)

*Whoa: Nikkor Z 58mm f/0.95 S is a real lens. No longer a myth.*



Presume it's not part of launch and will come later.

- A


----------



## Etienne (Aug 22, 2018)

Looks like they just added a spacer to the back of existing prime lens designs. Disappointing.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 22, 2018)

Etienne said:


> Looks like they just added a spacer to the back of existing prime lens designs. Disappointing.



Agree, these are not small primes -- but they aren't huge either.

Very curious to see how big that 58mm f/0.95 is.

- A


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 22, 2018)

What would that ugly protuberance in the adapter be if not housing for a screw-drive and aperture control motor?


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 22, 2018)

Sharlin said:


> What would that ugly protuberance in the adapter be if not housing for a screw-drive and aperture control motor?



Someone on another thread has guessed that as well. We'll find out in a few hours, I guess.

- A


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 23, 2018)

Event is live now:
https://nikonrumors.com/2018/08/23/watch-the-live-event-here.aspx/


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 23, 2018)

That lens roadmap is intriguing.

Jim


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 23, 2018)

Hump like a snow hill, it's Moby Dick! 

How long has Nikon wanted to be able to do this? I'm strangely cheering them on here.

- A


----------



## arashm (Aug 23, 2018)

I just can't believe it's a single media card slot for both Z6 and Z7....


----------



## goldenhusky (Aug 23, 2018)

Del Paso said:


> Leica was first, not BMW (M1, M2, M3, M4, M5, M6, M7, M8, M9, M10)!!!
> As to "Z", you are right...



Thanks!!! I did not know Leica had the M series prior to BMW


----------



## goldenhusky (Aug 23, 2018)

arashm said:


> I just can't believe it's a single media card slot for both Z6 and Z7....



Don't worry Canon will give them company too if ever Canon decides to bring out a full frame mirrorless camera  I see NR is filled with fan boys arguing XQD cards are so reliable bla, bla, bla.... the usual nonsense. The same thing will happen here if Canon choose to do the same thing.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 23, 2018)

Usb type-c port with charging capability nice little addition though lack of dual card slots is a shame.


----------



## AE-1Burnham (Aug 23, 2018)

I look at what Nikon just released,-the total info package--and i am wowed, even all the announced products/intentions didn't arrive today. Congrats to Team Nikon!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 23, 2018)

Chaitanya said:


> Usb type-c port with charging capability nice little addition though lack of dual card slots is a shame.



A shame?! On CR it gets called a disaster!

Jack


----------



## Talys (Aug 23, 2018)

goldenhusky said:


> Don't worry Canon will give them company too if ever Canon decides to bring out a full frame mirrorless camera  I see NR is filled with fan boys arguing XQD cards are so reliable bla, bla, bla.... the usual nonsense. The same thing will happen here if Canon choose to do the same thing.


It isn't a big deal for me on Canon cameras, so I'll certainly be consistent: it isn't a big deal for me too on Nikon cameras.

The only reason I like 2 card slots is RAW on one and JPEG on the other, and then only so that I can pop out the JPEG for quicker previews on a PC type device like a Surface Pro (where it may list both RAW and JPEG, and slow down making thumbnails from both). The data redundancy and such is not of value to me, though I can appreciate that it might be to others.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 23, 2018)

Links are up -- a ton of marketing collaterals, videos, etc.:

https://www.adorama.com/nkz7.html

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/promotion/14450/oarthur.html

- A


----------



## justaCanonuser (Aug 23, 2018)

goldenhusky said:


> Thanks!!! I did not know Leica had the M series prior to BMW


When Leitz started the 35 mm market with their first Leica, BMW was only producing motors for airplanes and motorcycles ;-). And when Leitz at Wetzlar came up with the new M series in mid Fities, BMW cars had names such as Isetta... 

Kudos to Nikon, I have to say. Their presentation of the Z series will kick Canon to come up with something real in the ML FF world soon. Canon always watched carefully what Nikon does - and vice versa.


----------



## jolyonralph (Aug 23, 2018)

So, the new Nikon doesn't seem to be fully weather sealed. The promo material just claim "dust and drip protection", which doesn't really mean anything. No different to the Sony which isn't sealed either.

So, if Canon can do a properly sealed mirrorless system and use that heavily in their promos (people shooting in jungles, in the rain, in the desert, etc) they could certainly stand a better chance in the market.

But other than that, I'm worried. The new Nikon is pretty much up to the Sony standard in capabilities. Canon has some catching up to do (for example lack of IBIS) in order to compete with Nikon or Sony in the mirrorless space.


----------



## rjbray01 (Aug 23, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Continue reading...



Looks pretty fantastic ...

No Eye Auto Focus though


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Aug 23, 2018)

arashm said:


> I just can't believe it's a single media card slot for both Z6 and Z7....



Yeah, quite a few are upset at this missing feature already from what I'm seeing in spec announcement videos online. Unless Nikon somehow adds a second memory card slot into the upcoming battery grip for the Z6 & Z7, at least some professionals are going to be looking elsewhere for a new mirrorless camera.


----------



## PerKr (Aug 23, 2018)

For me as a non-E-mount Sony user, the Z6 is indeed very interesting, compared to the A7iii at least. Seems to be better in every way except for the single xqd slot, which was a bit of a surprise. Not a big deal for me though, I have gotten by with a single-card setup for years. I suppose they had a choice of dual SD cards or single XQD/CFExpress and decided the latter was the best move after receiving input from their test group. There are some rumors though regarding a clever dual SD setup...

Will be interesting to see what canon have been up to. Also looking forward to actual reviews on the Z.


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Aug 23, 2018)

jolyonralph said:


> But other than that, I'm worried. The new Nikon is pretty much up to the Sony standard in capabilities. Canon has some catching up to do (for example lack of IBIS) in order to compete with Nikon or Sony in the mirrorless space.



Who says Canon won't go for IBIS on its upcoming FF mirrorless? Before the Z6 and Z7 announcement, Nikon didn't have one APS-C or FF camera with IBIS. The Z6 and Z7 look promising for Nikon's first offerings into the FF mirrorless market, but they are also lacking some key features that Canon could easily capitalize on (true weather sealing, duel memory cards, Duel Pixel AF, possible native EF mount, etc).


----------



## jolyonralph (Aug 23, 2018)

I imagine Nikon are leaving room for a pro (A9 class) mirrorless with dual card slots later, at a higher price.


----------



## melgross (Aug 23, 2018)

jolyonralph said:


> I imagine Nikon are leaving room for a pro (A9 class) mirrorless with dual card slots later, at a higher price.


No doubt. As I said in an earlier forum here, both Canon and Nikon need to get their flagship pro model perfectly correct the very first time. The EVF is a main holdback. It’s got to be a killer on a $6,000 camera.


----------



## ethanz (Aug 23, 2018)

jolyonralph said:


> So, the new Nikon doesn't seem to be fully weather sealed. The promo material just claim "dust and drip protection", which doesn't really mean anything. No different to the Sony which isn't sealed either.



On the Adorama page it says this: 

*Battle ready*

Built with the same rugged Magnesium Alloy material and weather-sealing as Nikon professional DSLRs.


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Aug 23, 2018)

jolyonralph said:


> I imagine Nikon are leaving room for a pro (A9 class) mirrorless with dual card slots later, at a higher price.



And that's the kind of thinking Canon and Nikon have done in the past, which is why some people bash them for holding back major features on lower end models. If Sony can put features like duel card slots on their A7III ($2,000 price point), then there's no good reason why Nikon couldn't have at least done so on the $3,000+ Z7.


----------



## RGF (Aug 23, 2018)

Looks like a great body. Adapter will allow older Nikkor lenses to be used on the body - not sure if there will be an adapter that works the other - I don't think it will be possible since the lens would need to stick to far into the body.

Questions/concerns - battery life is rather poor. But this not surprising since the camera is much lighter and smaller.

Will older nikkor lens focus just as fast with the adapter as new Z lens?

Hope matches this body


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 23, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Sharlin said:
> 
> 
> > What would that ugly protuberance in the adapter be if not housing for a screw-drive and aperture control motor?
> ...



So apparently there's aperture control but *no* AF drive. Interesting.


----------



## zim (Aug 24, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Hump like a snow hill, it's Moby Dick!
> 
> How long has Nikon wanted to be able to do this? I'm strangely cheering them on here.
> 
> - A



cheering manual focus?


----------



## Woody (Aug 24, 2018)

The new Nikon Z lenses are not exactly lightweight. Hmmm...

Nikon Z 24-70 f/4 500g
Sony FE 24-70 f/4 426g

Nikon Z 50 f/1.8 415g
Sony FE 50 f/1.8 186g
Nikon AFS 50 f/1.8G 185g

Sigh....


----------



## fullstop (Aug 24, 2018)

interesting tidbits from Thom Hogan. he claims:
* Z6/7 wheather sealing to be equal to D850 (which is pretty good, although camera makers really should specify intrusion protection as a clear, guaranteed IP## rating, just like pelicase etc. do)

* focus rings on all z-mount lenses to be user-assignable for different functions - eg aperture setting ... if true, i would love that, since i hardly ever use manual focus 

https://www.sansmirror.com/newsviews/the-post-z-discussion-begin.html


----------



## fullstop (Aug 24, 2018)

Woody said:


> The new Nikon Z lenses are not exactly lightweight. Hmmm...
> 
> Nikon Z 24-70 f/4 500g
> Sony FE 24-70 f/4 426g
> ...



yes. z-lens prices are also as ludicrous as Sony FE. 

never ever will i pay 596 USD or Euros for a measly 50/1.8 normal lens or $/€ 846 for a moderately fast 35/1.8 ... 

i expect such lenses to be sized, weighted and priced like the excellent Canon 50/1.8 STM = 125 bucks. that's a fair price for a decent lens.


----------



## fullstop (Aug 24, 2018)

as to Z6/Z7 memory card: no matter if it is single or dual slot: i will not buy anything using exotic, hard to get from only 1 or 2 suppliers XQD cards.

quite interesting to watch Nikon going solo further out on the XQD limb when it is already clear that this card format will never make it to "industry standard". not even sony makes xqd only cameras. oO

personally, my preferred setup would be dual UHS II MicroSD slots and cards. more than fast enough for any kind of stills shooting and dirt cheap big capacity cards easily available from multiple suppliers.


----------

